# Flex



## Elvia1023 (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## ASHOP (Jun 23, 2020)

Good for you! Looks like a nice friend, he's a cute little guy.


----------



## AGGRO (Aug 14, 2020)

Great pics.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Elvia1023 (May 13, 2021)

The last 6 weeks in pics...


----------



## Durro (May 19, 2021)

Elvia1023 said:


>



Nice view lucky dog! You Elvia!


----------



## Durro (May 19, 2021)

Oh what happened? He had surgery!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 5, 2021)

Durro said:


> Oh what happened? He had surgery!



Yes he had a full disc rupture and the vet said it was the worst one he has ever seen. He was walking a day after surgery (dragging his back legs) which shocked the vet. He is always full of energy. He has recovered well but I will have to be careful with him jumping up/down for the rest of his life.


----------



## ForceNature (Jul 30, 2021)

Was he on any special supplements during recovery

Cute dog for sure 
Amazes me dogs say so little bit we love them more then most people,. Maybe it's the way the talk. Wagging their tails , getting petted I believe is therapeutic for us and them 



Elvia1023 said:


> Yes he had a full disc rupture and the vet said it was the worst one he has ever seen. He was walking a day after surgery (dragging his back legs) which shocked the vet. He is always full of energy. He has recovered well but I will have to be careful with him jumping up/down for the rest of his life.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 1, 2021)

ForceNature said:


> Was he on any special supplements during recovery
> 
> Cute dog for sure
> Amazes me dogs say so little bit we love them more then most people,. Maybe it's the way the talk. Wagging their tails , getting petted I believe is therapeutic for us and them



No special supplements but I do give him a hip/joint supplement plus 2-3g fish oil daily.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 7, 2021)

Here are 2 pics of him from my parents house the last few days...


----------



## boombox$ (Sep 29, 2021)

Hey there.He is great and made me smile.To me looks a bestfreind to have.Thankyou for sharing my freind.,&#55356;&#57309;️


----------



## spkf (May 27, 2022)

https://advocatesnairobi.com/شركة-الشمس-للاسكان-والتعمير/
https://myfemalefunda.com/سعر-تذكرة-كاس-العرب/
https://advocatesnairobi.com/مبادرة-الحزام-والطريق-المغرب/
https://sanakanwalfashion.com/سعر-الليرة-التركية-مقابل-الدولار-2022/
https://angosiam.com/بحث-عن-الاصلاح-الاقتصادى-فى-مصر/


----------



## spkf (May 27, 2022)

https://sanakanwalfashion.com/شركة-قناة-السويس-للتأمين-على-السيارات/
https://advocatesnairobi.com/تحويل-يورو-الى-درهم/


			https://myfemalefunda.com/سعر-الريبل-اليوم-بالريال/
		

https://starsone.site/طريقة-حساب-الدعم-والمقاومة-للاسهم/
https://myfemalefunda.com/توقعات-سوق-العقارات-فى-مصر-2022/


----------



## joe1988 (Jun 20, 2022)

Good lookin dog


----------

